# Installing factory intermittent wipers



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a 2000 Frontier XE and want to install factory intermittent wipers.

I read numerous threads on this forum and understand that I just have to install a factory wiper relay along with a intermittent wiper switch on the steering column to complete the installation.

My question is where is the wiper relay harness on my 2000 Frontier. Is it under the hood, behind the glove compartment or behind one of the kick panels. I know that I have to buy a wiper relay at the local junk yard and plug it into the harness, but where is the harness?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I located the wiring harness on my 2000 XE to install the wiper amplifier for variable wipers.

The harness is located under the hood in the corner of the firewall and RF fender. There is a cap with one jumper wire sticking out. I removed the cap and the wipers would not go all the way down when I shut them off. They just stayed in whatever position they were in when I turned the wiper switch off.

I ordered a wiper amplifier (relay) from the local Nissan dealer and will let you know how the install worked after I install the relay.


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I finished the install of the factory intermittent wipers and it was a simple plug and play.

First, the dealer wanted $49.00 for the wiper amplifier relay. Online at Courtesy Nissan, the relay was $37.00 plust $10.00 shipping. I was lucky enough to find the replay at a Pick N Pull Junkyard on a 1999 Pathfinder for $3.00. 

As I stated before, it was a simple Plug & Play operation. I installed the variable wiper switch, then plugged in the relay into the wiring harness near the RF fender below the wiper motor under the hood. 

The wiper amplifier relay was a 2" X 2" brown box which bolted to the RF Fender under the hood.


----------

